# starting an agility training facility



## GSDsfamilyaffair (Jul 3, 2005)

My inlaws are building and indoor training facility. They have been doing agility for almost 10 years. I know they probably have most of the info you guys would but thought Id post here to see what company you guys like best for their equipment. They will be buying all new equipment for the business, and I want to be able to maybe help in getting the best stuff for maybe a package deal or something. So if you have any dealings with manufacturers please tell me about your experiences.

Thanks for the info ahead of time.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Max 200 has been a great company to deal with for our club. they also supply the majority of agility trials in the Northeast. 

I know years after we have a problem with something, they are right there, with a new part, usually not charging us much if anything at all.

The equipment is pricey to start with, but it's very durable.

I also like Arf & Running, she is in ME, she builds to specifics..also very durable equipment and good person to do business with. 

Good luck to your inlaws,,sounds like a really fun venture!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I agree, the Max 200 and also find the MAD Agility stuff to be good quality.

http://www.madagility.com/

http://www.max200.com/


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

What venue(s) do they compete in? Will they be holding trials there? If they are planning to host trials, they should make sure that the equipment meets specs for multiple venues if possible.

~Kristin


----------



## GSDsfamilyaffair (Jul 3, 2005)

thanks for the links.... I don't believe that they will be having any trials there as it is only on a little less then 2 acres, but definitely something I am sure they are keeping in mind. So if any of you are traveling through south central PA let me know and we can have a run.... it will be completely fenced in with 6ft chain link fence. A nice place for us to let our dogs go to stretch their legs with no leashes.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

I have used M.A.D as well and like their stuff. Sounds wonderful.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

You don't need lots of acreage to hold trials if the building is big enough. My club doesn't really have any land to speak of, but we host CPE, NADAC, TDAA, and AKC trials. We will be adding USDAA in 2010, first by co-hosting with another club, then on our own. Eventually we hope to grade and reseed the area behind the building so that we can run a ring outside and one inside.

Anyway, back to equipment...I like the new rubber pellet surfaces for contacts, but I can't remember the name of the product.

~Kristin


----------



## GSDsfamilyaffair (Jul 3, 2005)

*FLOORING PREFERENCE*

what type of flooring do you prefer to practice on? dirt mat turf or??????


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: FLOORING PREFERENCE*

dirt


----------



## GSDsfamilyaffair (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: FLOORING PREFERENCE*

do you just let the building not have a floor (concrete) and just use the natural dirt or do you concrete then add a special mix of dirt?


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: FLOORING PREFERENCE*

not sure...what do they do for horse training facilities?


----------



## GSDsfamilyaffair (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: FLOORING PREFERENCE*

I am thinking just plain ol' dirt but was also wondering about frost etc since we are in PA where it does get below freezing and they will be heating this building. keep the info coming.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: FLOORING PREFERENCE*

One that I went to used modified. Another used stone dust in the outside ring (would not recommend this as it has the consistency of wet concrete and you'll have to come to stone country in NEPA to get it) and the indoor had crushed rubber. 

No concrete in riding arena's. The horses slip on wet concrete and break bones.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: FLOORING PREFERENCE*

are they laying concrete? If they are going to go that far then why not use a flooring instead of dirt? If they are going to heat, it won't be very efficient with a dirt floor. How many hours/day will this building be in use?


----------



## GSDsfamilyaffair (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: FLOORING PREFERENCE*

I suggested using a mixture like what they put on baseball fields. I am thinking that is a mixture of sand and clay dirt????


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: FLOORING PREFERENCE*

My favorite running surface is good horse arena dirt, preferably mixed with rubber pellets. 

My second favorite (and more practical for this type of facility) is indoor soccer turf over rubber pellets/granules.

~Kristin


----------



## GSDsfamilyaffair (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: FLOORING PREFERENCE*

the building will probably be used a few times a week for a few hours at a time. but it will have plumbing so it will need to stay at least warm enough so the pipes dont freeze.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FLOORING PREFERENCE*

If you get the CleanRun magazine, or know someone who does, I think they just did an article on floorings for agility.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: FLOORING PREFERENCE*

The flooring article is the article of the month on cleanrun.com, so you can read it here for free:
http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=feature.display&feature_id=97


----------



## GSDsfamilyaffair (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: FLOORING PREFERENCE*

my MIL gets clean run I will let her now to look for it.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: FLOORING PREFERENCE*



> Originally Posted By: GSDsfamilyaffairmy MIL gets clean run I will let her now to look for it.


 I just posted the article above your post







I want the fake grass!!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: FLOORING PREFERENCE*

We have an arena here that's got the soccer grass and it's wonderful. If I had my choice, I would go with the fake grass and then with dirt.


----------



## GSDsfamilyaffair (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: FLOORING PREFERENCE*

well they have decided to go with the 3/4 in mats. Ground will be broke in Feb and they just got their name approved and registered by the state of PA.....





Dog Stars Training Center

what do you think?


----------



## GSDsfamilyaffair (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: FLOORING PREFERENCE*

The building lot is staked and ground will be broken soon!!! We will be having an open house kinda run through event if any of you closer people are interested. Times and dates to be determined closer to the completion of the facility.!!!

wanted to add where the building is located Waynesboro PA 17268


----------

